# Chimple ouestion.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Title basically says it all but I was also wondering if under the right conditions can they go away on their own as well. I ve never had a fish with a chimple befor so this is unchartered waters for me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've removed them before... when they got way outta whack.
I wouldn't recommend it unless the thing is really sticking out there.

It's just a matter of netting the fish and laying it *carefully* down on a smooth surface and *carefully* holding the fish down while cutting the chimple off with a razor blade.

Be careful of those teeth!
He'll be wanting to rip into anything and everything during the whole process.

And remember, it is a shock to the fish to undergo all of this... so ya know... only do it if you really feel the need.

Oh, and very important to cut it slightly on the chimple side if ya know what I mean... so you don't cause bleeding by cutting into the fish's flesh.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

My 14" rhom had one that was very apparent when I picked it up. The treatments I used for a fungus infection also helped heal his chimple... it's complete covered/regressed and blackened (is that a word?) in. I used Mardel's Maroxy for the fungus, but I was also treating him for bacterial infections with Mardel's Maracyn. I really couldn't tell you which one did the job, but it still looks good 4 weeks later - until he presses his chin against the glass and it becomes apparent, but it quickly disappears again when he backs off. Weird stuff, but I think you can keep it under control.

I'm no expert







- I say that a lot

P_Man is CRAZY. lol... I don't know how you grew those big azz brass balls to perform an operation on a large rhom.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Rough996 said:


> My 14" rhom had one that was very apparent when I picked it up. The treatments I used for a fungus infection also helped heal his chimple... it's complete covered/regressed and *blackened (is that a word?)* in. I used Mardel's Maroxy for the fungus, but I was also treating him for bacterial infections with Mardel's Maracyn. I really couldn't tell you which one did the job, but it still looks good 4 weeks later - until he presses his chin against the glass and it becomes apparent, but it quickly disappears again when he backs off. Weird stuff, but I think you can keep it under control.
> 
> I'm no expert
> 
> ...


Yeah, *blackened* is definitely a word.

Here's one example:






(Excuse the derailment...)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^That is one of my favorite Metallica Songs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

ahh that brings back some memories.thanks p-man

anyway back to the subject, if water conditions are good and there is enough room in the tank, and the fish can avoid rubbing its chin on the glass it will usualy go away on its own in time. its not a very quick process but reversabel without medications. if the condition is bad or it ruptures it can lead to serious problems.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

One guy on another forum had a large rhom with a chimple. He painted the sides and back of the tank black and it kept the rhom from rubbing against the glass as much.

Could try just adding a back ground


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I have cut them off 3 of my fish over the years. You need to be real careful and quick. Make sure you wear some thick leather gloves and have a brand new razor blade. Put the fish in the bottom of a five gallon bucket with a couple inches of water. Hold it down near the head and cut it off quick. Get the fish back into the tank as fast as possible. It shouldn't take more than a minute.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Brace said:


> I have cut them off 3 of my fish over the years. You need to be real careful and quick. Make sure you wear some thick leather gloves and have a brand new razor blade. Put the fish in the bottom of a five gallon bucket with a couple inches of water. Hold it down near the head and cut it off quick. Get the fish back into the tank as fast as possible. It shouldn't take more than a minute.


That, sir, would be the longest minute of my life.







Is there a doctor in the house??? Is there somebody that makes housecalls, who has balls big enough to be dragging on the ground, who would perform these operations?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> My 14" rhom had one that was very apparent when I picked it up. The treatments I used for a fungus infection also helped heal his chimple... it's complete covered/regressed and *blackened (is that a word?)* in. I used Mardel's Maroxy for the fungus, but I was also treating him for bacterial infections with Mardel's Maracyn. I really couldn't tell you which one did the job, but it still looks good 4 weeks later - until he presses his chin against the glass and it becomes apparent, but it quickly disappears again when he backs off. Weird stuff, but I think you can keep it under control.
> 
> I'm no expert
> 
> ...


Yeah, *blackened* is definitely a word.

Here's one example:






(Excuse the derailment...)
[/quote]

Lol thats exactly what poped in my head when I read the word blackened. Blackened ...crazy solo. Sorry to go off topic very good question though. So you operate on your P's huh thats crazy lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Rough996 said:


> I have cut them off 3 of my fish over the years. You need to be real careful and quick. Make sure you wear some thick leather gloves and have a brand new razor blade. Put the fish in the bottom of a five gallon bucket with a couple inches of water. Hold it down near the head and cut it off quick. Get the fish back into the tank as fast as possible. It shouldn't take more than a minute.


That, sir, would be the longest minute of my life.







Is there a doctor in the house??? Is there somebody that makes housecalls, who has balls big enough to be dragging on the ground, who would perform these operations?
[/quote]

I'll fly out and do it for free!









(Simply cover airfare, four star hotel accomodations, luxury car rental, meals and entertainment!)


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I'll fly out and do it for free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO - DUDE, I live in DC... that would cost more than the cure for cancer. FORTUNATELY, I wouldn't actually need the service for myself, because my rhoms chimple is "Blackened" <-- That should be capitalized.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If a chimple is basically callous from repeated rubbing on the glass I can't see how it would go away on its own. After performing surgery on the chimple, if the piranha has the same habbit of rubbing on the glass, I would guess another one will develop in time.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

NegativeSpin said:


> If a chimple is basically callous from repeated rubbing on the glass I can't see how it would go away on its own. After performing surgery on the chimple, if the piranha has the same habbit of rubbing on the glass, I would guess another one will develop in time.


That is correct.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

NegativeSpin said:


> If a chimple is basically callous from repeated rubbing on the glass I can't see how it would go away on its own. After performing surgery on the chimple, if the piranha has the same habbit of rubbing on the glass, I would guess another one will develop in time.


My rhoms chimple didn't "disappear"... I mean, there's still a relative lump there, but it seems to be smaller than it was and with it being "Blackened" in, it's unnoticeable. Your theory is logical though.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is interesting to me. My RB's see their reflection in the glass and are all over it. They do this with the lights on or off. I dont wanna cover my tank sides and not be able to watch them. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> This is interesting to me. My RB's see their reflection in the glass and are all over it. They do this with the lights on or off. I dont wanna cover my tank sides and not be able to watch them. Should I be worried about this?


The chimple is more of rhom thing, but you certainly don't want your P's to bang off the glass regularly. If they're just acting agitated, that's natural - they aren't very intelligent - it's just instinctual to show aggression to another fish staring him in the face and making all of those violent gestures. lol


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rough996 said:


> This is interesting to me. My RB's see their reflection in the glass and are all over it. They do this with the lights on or off. I dont wanna cover my tank sides and not be able to watch them. Should I be worried about this?


The chimple is more of rhom thing, but you certainly don't want your P's to bang off the glass regularly. If they're just acting agitated, that's natural - they aren't very intelligent - it's just instinctual to show aggression to another fish staring him in the face and making all of those violent gestures. lol
[/quote]

Well they dont bang their face, but they constsantly rub and chase, it distracts them a lot during feeding. LOL protecting their food?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Rather than cutting them off as some have mentioned I would rather try to find the cause of the growth instead.

Some people need to think logically rather than just cutting off a cosmetic defect.
try to ask yourself... 
does my fish have enough tank space
do I have an adequate amount of current to keep my fish occupied.
do I have enough decor in the tank to keep the fish from stressing out or give him a place to hide
are my water conditions on par
do I have too much light as our P's pupils do not diolate

if all of this does not work, try to let the algae on the glass grow everywhere except for the fron of the tank. This may help with your P not seeing it's reflection.

-g


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> This is interesting to me. My RB's see their reflection in the glass and are all over it. They do this with the lights on or off. I dont wanna cover my tank sides and not be able to watch them. Should I be worried about this?


No.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

My piraya has a chimple... how rare is this ? I've never seen a pygo with a chimple before and it had to be my fish !!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

thedude8 said:


> One guy on another forum had a large rhom with a chimple. He painted the sides and back of the tank black and it kept the rhom from rubbing against the glass as much.
> 
> Could try just adding a back ground


Yeah I think I am going to paint the back and sides of the tank black, I dont really want to try cutting it off, Im not in any rush for it to go away so long as I know it is possable without cutting it. I have been waiting a long time to get one of these so I do not want to risk severly hurting it or causing a permanant injury.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ja said:


> One guy on another forum had a large rhom with a chimple. He painted the sides and back of the tank black and it kept the rhom from rubbing against the glass as much.
> 
> Could try just adding a back ground


Yeah I think I am going to paint the back and sides of the tank black, I dont really want to try cutting it off, Im not in any rush for it to go away so long as I know it is possable without cutting it. I have been waiting a long time to get one of these so I do not want to risk severly hurting it or causing a permanant injury.
[/quote]

Good thinking!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just read online that one way to prevent the Chimble is to put plants around the walls.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I cut a chimple off one of my 12" RBPs. I used a wet towel to hold him down for the procedure. I'm not sure which of us was more stressed out by the whole ordeal (he managed to get loose and go flopping around my kitchen counters), and the chimple grew back.

We've both learned to live with it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dude when i first got my elong it had a huge chimple then i dosed melafix since it had some rips in its fins and i couldnt believe it but within a week the chimple kinda evaporated.



thedude8 said:


> One guy on another forum had a large rhom with a chimple. He painted the sides and back of the tank black and it kept the rhom from rubbing against the glass as much.
> 
> Could try just adding a back ground


sorry for the derail but why am i in your sig


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> One guy on another forum had a large rhom with a chimple. He painted the sides and back of the tank black and it kept the rhom from rubbing against the glass as much.
> 
> Could try just adding a back ground


sorry for the derail but why am i in your sig








[/quote]

Maybe because your statement in his sig sounds like a f--ked up strange fettish that you may or may not have involving pygos lol!


----------

